

Show HN: A collection of professional resume templates on Google Docs - zthomas
https://www.visualcv.com/www/google-docs-resume-templates/

======
zthomas
We spent some time to create a collection of well designed resume templates
for Google Docs. They are all completely free to use, hopefully you guys will
find them useful.

